# iPad + Mac Mini = Meilleure solution?



## badboyprod (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

En vue d'un changement d'installation à la maison, je me pose la question suivante:

Configuration initiale:

- TV LCD dans le salon
- iMac dans la chambre
- iPad pour le surf et autres petits activités

Je me rends compte à l'usage que je n'utilise quasiment plus l'iMac. Si ce n'est que dans certaines cas, comme pour iCompta, ou encore iPhoto, télécharger des séries via Vuze, encoder des DVD et synchroniser l'iPad. 

J'aimerais augmenté l'utilisation de mon iPad, et passer à la config suivante:

- TV LCD dans le salon
- Mac Mini Server dans le salon, branché à la TV avec la possibilité de l'utiliser de temps à autres sur la télé pour surfer et autres...
- Time Capsule pour le backup et heberger iTunes plus iPhoto
- Lecteur de DVD externe pour encoder les DVD
- iPad pour le surf et autres petits activités et sutout COMME MONITOR PRINCIPALE POUR LE MAC MINI quand la télé est déjà utilisé, où quand je suis dans le lit ou alors en déplacement.

Pensez-vous que cela soit possible? Peut on utiliser l'iPad comme écran principal? Notamment via Air Display ou alors iTeleporte ou encore un client VNC? Ainsi j'aurais quasiment la config idéale!

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## badboyprod (10 Septembre 2010)

L'iMac est en vente (quasiment vendu), et le Mac Mini sera récupéré ce soir. Je vais donc pouvoir tester cette solution ce soir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

L'iMac est en vente (quasiment vendu), et le Mac Mini sera récupéré ce soir. Je vais donc pouvoir tester cette solution ce soir.


----------



## laurange (12 Septembre 2010)

en ce moment je possède un mac mini g4, un imac C2D.
je prends la main sur le mini via VNC, il sert à itunes et auz videos, il est allumé 24/7. 

j'aimerais réduire l'install avec seulement un mac mini intel pour avoir assez de puissance pour l'app air video, pour ripper mes dvd

un mac mini, un ipad et une nouvelle aTV me parrait le plus simple.


----------



## badboyprod (12 Septembre 2010)

C'est exactement ma nouvelle config. VNC marche bien pour prendre le contrôle du mac lorsque la télé est déjà occupée.

Par contre, dans le cas où je me serts via VNC de l'iPad comme écran pour le Mac mini, je souhaiterais pouvoir continuer à utiliser ma souris et mon clavier. Autant pour le clavier cela fonctionne, à savoir que je vois bien sur l'écran de l'iPad ce que je tape, autant pour la souris, je n'arrive pas à récupérer le mouvement sur l'écran de l'iPad. Comme si j'avais deux souris. Celle de l'iPad et celle du Mac Mini.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution, pour que le mouvement de la souris du Mac Mini soi visible sur l'iPad et me permettre ainsi d'utiliser l'iPad comme écran?


----------



## fpoil (13 Septembre 2010)

J'utilise vnc lite et c'est vrai que la gestion tactile de la souris n'est pas top, y arrive mais c'est beaucoup moins pratique qu'à partir d'une autre mac via le partage d'écran par exemple...

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une solution vraiment satisfaisante à partir d'un ipad


----------



## MacJim (13 Septembre 2010)

J'ajoute mon grain de sel a cette discussion. J'ai depuis plus d'un an un MacBook pro 13" et un iPhone 3GS 32go. Je viens de faire l'acquisition depuis une semaine d'un iPad pour le format pratique et le confort. Je pense maintenant a changer mon MacBook pro qui fait un peu double emploi. L'ipad l'a complètement supplanté sur la consultation web et je compte prendre des notes en cours avec celui ci. Mais je compte garder un mac (l'ipad ne remplace evidemment pas un mac) pour de la plus grosse bureautique (dossiers), synchronisation de l'ipad (evidemment), y copier mes dvds, faire un peu de MAO, un peu de retouche photoshop (je suis pas un pro)... J'ai le choix entre deux config : 

_un Mac mini relié en HDMI a mon écran LCD (un Samsung de 22"). J'imagine que c'est pas l'ideal mais dans ce cas, l'écran LCD est-il assez confortable pour mes usages ?

_un iMac qui remplacerait en meme temps mon écran LCD. J'y brancherai un tuner TNT HD pour la télé. Mais dans ce cas, il faudrait que je puisse y brancher ma Xbox 360 en HD et sans latence. 

Avez vous des conseils a me donner ?


----------



## badboyprod (13 Septembre 2010)

Pour ma part je trouve la première solution la meilleure. Déjà à l'achat un Mac mini te coutera moins cher qu'un iMac. De plus le Mac Mini ne prend absolument pas de place.
L&#8217;inconvénient c'est si quelqu'un utilisa la télé pendant que tu veux utiliser ton Mac Mini.

C'est pour cette dernière raison que je cherche à partager l'écran du mac Mini sur l'iPad afin de me dépanner et d'y remédier.


----------



## MacJim (14 Septembre 2010)

Je trouve aussi que la solution avec Mac mini serait la meilleure. Ce serait un parfait média center relié par hdmi. Le clavier Bluetooth Apple serait parfait pour les prises de notes sur iPad en cours et pour le mac mini a la maison. J'ai deja trouvé sa place idéale en dessous de mon écran. Mais il me reste quelques doutes. J'aimerais bien avoir des retours de personnes qui utilisent un Mac mini sur LCD (distance a l'écran, couleurs...) pour savoir si ça reste confortable pour mes utilisations. Et le Mac mini est loin d'avoir un super rapport qualité prix. 

Il y a de bonnes occaz sur les iMac qui pourrait remplacer mon Samsung (j'habite un studio donc j'ai pas trop de place) mais il faudrait que je débourse encore pour un tuner TNT (HD de préférence) et je ne connais pas de solution ideale pour y brancher ma Xbox 360 en HD. 

Ça dépend aussi de combien je peux revendre mon MacBook pro 13" acheté en juin 2009 (Intel Core 2duo 2,26 Ghz 4Go de RAM HDD 160Go iWork pré installé).


----------

